# U.S. Navy's new Pirate Catcher!



## Reloader (Jan 6, 2010)

U.S.S. Independence (LCS-2) (Littoral Combat Ship), a new concept in naval warfare, with a sleek, Trimaran hull:

[youtube]dK-Nt6abUIo[/youtube]


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jan 29, 2010)

*very nice!!!*


----------



## Dakota (Mar 15, 2010)

I am first time visiting this nice forum, my freinds are alwasys asking me for the good recourses to read out and now I am gonna suggest them this nice one


----------

